# Mimosa Tree Honey - Good or Bad



## spieker

I had read that Mimosa Tree honey was good, so I am raising some Mimosa trees. They should start blooming next year. However, recently, I read that Mimosa Tree honey is nasty tasting. Before I cut the trees down, I would like to know if anyone could tell me what their experience of Mimosa Tree honey is? The scientific name for mimosa is Albizia julibrissin, some times called Persian silktree and a member of the family Leguminosae. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## billk

There are Mimosa trees all around one of my out-yards and I have never seen any honeybees on these trees. Hummingbirds and bumbles seem to love the Mimosa though.
I was under the assumption that the honeybees could not get to the nectar due to the long hairs on the Mimosa flowers. Or maybe the honeybee doesn't care for the Mimosa nectar.


----------



## Tim KS

billk said:


> There are Mimosa trees all around one of my out-yards and I have never seen any honeybees on these trees. Hummingbirds and bumbles seem to love the Mimosa though.
> I was under the assumption that the honeybees could not get to the nectar due to the long hairs on the Mimosa flowers. Or maybe the honeybee doesn't care for the Mimosa nectar.


This ^^^ .....I've never seen honeybees on my trees either.


----------



## AHudd

The bees are lightly working our Mimosa, but I think they are the only thing blooming.
.
Alex


----------



## ruthiesbees

we have mimosa trees in our suburban neighborhood. Too far up for me to see if the bees are working them, but the books "say" the bees like 'em. All depends what else is blooming. Don't cut your trees down just yet. Even if your bees do bring in the nectar, it is likely mixed with other floral sources and the honey will be just fine.


----------



## aunt betty

Did a search for "Mimosa Honey". Clicked on "shopping". The products that come up are hair products, body sprays, calming tension spray, and some candles. NO edible honey for sale?


----------



## Brad Bee

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you didn't plant enough Mimosa trees to make a honey crop, or even effect the taste of your honey crop.


----------



## clyderoad

I have seen honey bees on Mimosa trees, along with native bees and hummingbirds.
Mimosas are a common enough sighting here but not the population density of locust or linden or knapweed or knotweed. (They seem more common
in glasses on the tables of the brunch crowds dining in the waterfront restaurants  )

Although they certainly give up nectar I am not at all certain it is of a sizable quantity that would provide a varietal honey harvest.


----------



## RayMarler

Brad Bee said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you didn't plant enough Mimosa trees to make a honey crop, or even effect the taste of your honey crop.


I've gotten honey from areas that have a few mimosa trees and have never gotten bad tasting honey. The bees do work them, but there's not enough trees around to taste what the honey from them is like. It all gets mixed in with other blooms at that time of year. Like others have said, I'm wondering if they even put out enough nectar to make a difference.


----------



## spieker

I want to thank everyone for their informative replies. You have really helped me. I have 5 mimosa trees, so I think I will just leave them and enjoy them. In the future when I plant trees, it will be something else.


----------



## beemandan

I am surprised that anyone sells seeds or plant stock.. Mimosas are an invasive species. They will spread…not on a scale with kudzu but can become a nuisance. I bet I cut a couple of dozen down each year. I wish I could send mine to you.


----------



## e-spice

spieker said:


> I want to thank everyone for their informative replies. You have really helped me. I have 5 mimosa trees, so I think I will just leave them and enjoy them. In the future when I plant trees, it will be something else.


I think that's a smart move. I have mimosas growing near my bees I don't worry about it.


----------



## spieker

> I am surprised that anyone sells seeds or plant stock.. Mimosas are an invasive species. They will spread…not on a scale with kudzu but can become a nuisance. I bet I cut a couple of dozen down each year. I wish I could send mine to you.


They were volunteers and I took care of them, instead of cutting them down and putting something else there.


----------



## Tenbears

spieker said:


> However, recently, I read that Mimosa Tree honey is nasty tasting. Before I cut the trees down, I would like to know if anyone could tell me what their experience of Mimosa Tree honey is?


 People have been saying the same thing about goldenrod honey for years. yet I still sell over 2000 pounds! One mans trash, another mans treasure!


----------



## e-spice

Tenbears said:


> People have been saying the same thing about goldenrod honey for years. yet I still sell over 2000 pounds! One mans trash, another mans treasure!


Good point Tenbears. Do you sell the goldenrod honey at a farmer's market or do repeat customers actively seek you out?


----------



## Tenbears

e-spice said:


> Good point Tenbears. Do you sell the goldenrod honey at a farmer's market or do repeat customers actively seek you out?


Both! All the Mature women in my community buy Goldenrod honey. They tell me it is the best for baking???? I have some Amish women that but it 5 gallons at a time. I charge no less for goldenrod then wildflower in comparative volumes, so it is not a price thing. 

When I am at the markets I always have 6 oz. octagonal jars of each variety and tiny spoons. I give samples to any interested buyer. Amazingly enough Many people sample and smell goldenrod honey and still purchase. 

I have never read this, So it is not my proclamation. But some of the Joggers tell me it is higher in antioxidants than any other honey.


----------



## Phoebee

We sure hope it is a good source. One of our neighbors have a huge mimosa, in bloom right now. We have not had a chance to watch it for bees.


----------



## beepro

Not here. No bees on the mimosas yet. They prefer the blue flowers chicory though.


----------

